# What grinder



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Elektrische-kaffeemuhle-/281842210584?hash=item419f1ad718:g:ZCsAAOSwT5tWMewr

Anyone recognise this grinder ? Is it a bargain if he ships to the uk ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

looks like a quamar

m80 perhaps


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Just had a second look and it is very similar to the Quamar M80 .


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

quaMAR M80E


----------

